# Water Delivery



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi guys

We are planning to set up a pop up in a place where there is no "drinkable" water access. There is a tap but not "suitable" for drinking.

I was looking it there are any businesses out there that deliver water specifically "tuned" in for specialty coffee? or if you can give us other suggestions that would be great.

Cheers!

R


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi R, you could set the pop up up in the same way you would a mobile unit and use a water tank and treatment unit. PM me if you would like me to send you a quote for this! Andy


----------

